# t-monikko ja "kvantitatiivinen määräisyys"



## Gavril

Tervepä terve,

ISK:n (Iso suomen kieliopin) mukaan ”kvantitatiivinen määräisyys” on päätekijä siinä, käytetäänkö partitiivia vai muuta subjektin/objektin sijamuotoa. Tällainen määräisyys on pohjimmiltaan eri asia kuin tunnistettavuus, jolloin _t_-monikon (_talot_) ja monikon partitiivin (_taloja_) välinen ero ei olisi suoraan verrattavissa englannin tapaiseen määräisyyden (_the_) ja epämääräisyyden (_a/some_) väliseen eroon.

Minua epäilyttää kuitenkin ISK:n kanta: edellä linkittämälläni sivulla useimmat näennäiset vastaesimerkit -- joissa _t_-monikollisen sanan tarkoitteen väitetään olevan uusi ja edellä tuntematon -- ovat nähdäkseni tulkittavissa eri tavoin.

- Sivun _c_-ryhmän esimerkeissä kyse voi olla yhteyden perusteella tunnistettavasta tai odotettavasta joukosta: ensimmäisessä esimerkissä ”kankaanpääläiset” voi tarkoittaa niitä kankanpääläisiä, joiden voi odottaa (juuri mainitun juoksuinnostuksen takia) osallistuvan kyseiseen tapahtumaan, ja jälkimmäisessä ”tutkijat” voi tarkoittaa niitä, joiden tutkimusalaan puhueena olevan asian (työttömyys Suomessa) voi odottaa kuuluvan. Näin ollen kyseessä ei olisi todellisesti uusi tarkoite kummassakaan tapauksessa.

- Sama voi ehkä päteä _d_-ryhmän esimerkkiin ”veitset ja haarukat”, mikäli se tarkoittaa ”meidän veitsiämme ja haarukoitamme, joita yleensä käytämme pöydän kattamiseksi”.

- _d_-ryhmän muissa esimerkeissä ja _e_-ryhmän yhdessä esimerkissä monikkomuodot _jalat_/_kengät_/_etiketit_/jne. voivat viitata uuteen tarkoitteeseen, mutta tällaiset _t_-monikot eroavat muista _t_-monikon tapauksista siinä, että ne tarkoittavat säännöllisessä määrässä esiintyviä joukkoja (kaksi jalkaa, kaksi kenkää, ~2-3 lakanaa, valmistajan sanelema määrä pulloetikettejä, jne.). Niillä on muitakin rakenteellisia piirteitä, jotka eivät päde useimpiin muihin _t_-monikkoihin: esim. ”Jalkansa ovat pitkä*t*”, ”Kengät olivat rähjäise*t*”, "Lakanat olivat valkoise*t*", mutta ”Tutkijat olivat yllättyne*itä*”, ”Kankaanpääläiset ovat innokka*ita* juoksijo*ita*”.

- Esimerkissä _h_ ymmärtäisin partitiivimuodon _sitä_ _makkarasoppaa_ osoittavan, että kyseessä on edellä tuntematon tai mainitsematon erä tunnistettavasta keitosta – puhuja tunnistaa siis tämän keiton tyyppinä/lajina, mutta tämä erä on hänelle uusi.

Yhteenvetona: ISK:n kuvaama “kvantitatiivinen määräisyys” näyttää vaikuttavan eräisiin _t_-monikon tapauksiin – _jalat_/_kengät_/_lakanat_/yms. – mutta useimmissa muissa tapauksissa _t_-monikon käytön päätekijä näyttää (kokemukseni perusteella) olevan pikemmin se, onko sanan tarkoite edellä mainittu, tunnistettava tai odotettava. _t_-monikko perustuu siis useimmiten samoihin semanttisiin periaatteisiin kuin englannin ja monien muiden kielten määräiset artikkelit.

Näettekö moitittavaa/kiisteltävää tässä analyysissani?

Kiitos ajastanne,
Gavril


----------



## DrWatson

Osallistuisin mielelläni keskusteluun pitemminkin, mutta aikani ei tällä hetkellä riitä tähän syväluotaukseen. Kommentoisin kuitenkin lausetta (h) – Koulussa oli _sitä kamalaa makkarasoppaa_, Elina kiljui.

NP ei tässä yhteydessä voisi nähdäkseni olla järkevästi missään muussa sijassa. En keksi mitään tosimaailman tilannetta, jossa voisi sanoa _Koulussa oli *(se) kamala makkarasoppa.
_
Oletko tutustunut VISK:in pykälän lopussa olevaan kirjallisuusluetteloon? Tähän asiaan juun tai jaan sanominen vaatisi muutenkin mielestäni oikeaa tutkimustietoa. Tässä ei myöskään ole tarkasteltu sanajärjestyksen eli informaatiorakenteen vaikutusta. Silläkin on kuitenkin mielestäni merkitystä nimenomaan tunnistettavuuden kannalta.


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> ISK:n (Iso suomen kieliopin) mukaan ”kvantitatiivinen määräisyys” on päätekijä siinä, käytetäänkö partitiivia vai muuta subjektin/objektin sijamuotoa.



ISK vaikuttaa tässä asiassa kovin sekavalta. Sen käyttämä termikin on outo. ”Kvantitatiivinen” tarkoittaa samaa kuin ”määrällinen”, ja ”määrällinen määräisyys” ilmaisisi selvemmin käsitteen kummallisuuden.



> Tällainen määräisyys on pohjimmiltaan eri asia kuin tunnistettavuus, jolloin _t_-monikon (_talot_) ja monikon partitiivin (_taloja_) välinen ero ei olisi suoraan verrattavissa englannin tapaiseen määräisyyden (_the_) ja epämääräisyyden (_a/some_) väliseen eroon.



Myös tunnistettavuus on outo termi.



> Sivun _c_-ryhmän esimerkeissä kyse voi olla yhteyden perusteella tunnistettavasta tai odotettavasta joukosta: ensimmäisessä esimerkissä ”kankaanpääläiset” voi tarkoittaa niitä kankanpääläisiä, joiden voi odottaa (juuri mainitun juoksuinnostuksen takia) osallistuvan kyseiseen tapahtumaan,



Tulkitsen niin, että ”kankaanpääläiset ovat mukana” viittaa kankaanpääläisiin yleensä, vaikka heitä kyseisessä tilanteessa edustaakin vain jokin joukko.



> jälkimmäisessä ”tutkijat” voi tarkoittaa niitä, joiden tutkimusalaan puhueena olevan asian (työttömyys Suomessa) voi odottaa kuuluvan.



Lauseessa ”tutkijat ovat ennustaneet” on ehkä kyse samasta ilmiöstä: tutkijat yleisesti ovat ennustaneet. Luontevampi tulkinta saattaa kuitenkin olla, että tarkoitetaan, että eräät tai jotkin tutkijat ovat ennustaneet. Ilmaus ”eräät tutkijat” on malliesimerkki nominatiivi-ilmauksesta, jota käytetään subjektina, vaikka se ei ole mitenkään definiittinen, tunnettu saati ”kvantitatiivisesti määräinen”.



> Sama voi ehkä päteä _d_-ryhmän esimerkkiin ”veitset ja haarukat”, mikäli se tarkoittaa ”meidän veitsiämme ja haarukoitamme, joita yleensä käytämme pöydän kattamiseksi”.



Niinkin voi ajatella, tai sitten niin, että veitset ja haarukat on definiittinen käsite, koska kullekin ruokailijalle katetaan tietty määrä aterimia. Tai väljemmin: tarkoitetaan sellaista joukkoa veitsiä ja haarukoita, jotka tarvitaan kattausta varten.



> _d_-ryhmän muissa esimerkeissä ja _e_-ryhmän yhdessä esimerkissä monikkomuodot _jalat_/_kengät_/_etiketit_/jne. voivat viitata uuteen tarkoitteeseen, mutta tällaiset _t_-monikot eroavat muista _t_-monikon tapauksista siinä, että ne tarkoittavat säännöllisessä määrässä esiintyviä joukkoja (kaksi jalkaa, kaksi kenkää, ~2-3 lakanaa, valmistajan sanelema määrä pulloetikettejä, jne.).



Jalkojen ja kenkien osalta tuo pitää varmaan paikkansa. ”Uudet kengät” tarkoittaa uutta kenkäparia, ei jotain epämääräistä joukkoa kenkiä. ”Puhtaat lakanat” rinnastuu veitsiin ja haarukoihin: tarkoitetaan niitä lakanoita, jotka tarvitaan tiettyihin sänkyihin. Jos sanottaisiin ”Tässä on vierashuoneeseen puhtaita lakanoita”, se vähintäänkin vihjaisi, että nämä lakanat eivät ehkä riitä.



> _t_-monikko perustuu siis useimmiten samoihin semanttisiin periaatteisiin kuin englannin ja monien muiden kielten määräiset artikkelit.



Olen samaa mieltä. Toisaalta suomen kielessä ei suinkaan aina voi ilmaista määräisyyttä sijamuodolla. Usein se ilmaistaan sanajärjestyksellä, esimerkiksi ”Tässä on kirja” contra ”Kirja [= tietty kirja, josta on ollut puhetta] on tässä”.


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> Lauseessa ”tutkijat ovat ennustaneet” on ehkä kyse samasta ilmiöstä: tutkijat yleisesti ovat ennustaneet. Luontevampi tulkinta saattaa kuitenkin olla, että tarkoitetaan, että eräät tai jotkin tutkijat ovat ennustaneet. Ilmaus ”eräät tutkijat” on malliesimerkki nominatiivi-ilmauksesta, jota käytetään subjektina, vaikka se ei ole mitenkään definiittinen, tunnettu saati ”kvantitatiivisesti määräinen”.



Itse asiassa tapaukset kuten _eräät, jotkut, monet_ jne. -- joissa sana on luonnoltaan (tai ylivoimaisen usein) epämääräinen/indefiniittinen -- ovat vielä ongelmallisia minulle: en vielä tiedä, juuri millainen on niiden suhde muihin t-monikon tapauksiin. Ajattelinkin mainita tämän asian alkuperäisessä postauksessani mutta pelkäsin, että keskustelu menisi liian sekavaksi. 



DrWatson said:


> Oletko tutustunut VISK:in pykälän lopussa olevaan kirjallisuusluetteloon?



En, tähän asti olen lukenut vain pari artikkeliä, joissa partitiivia yleisesti käsitellään. Aloitin tämän ketjun koska olen lukenut kirjoitettua suomea monta vuotta ja melkein alusta asti olen ollut huomaavinani suuren samankaltaisuuden t-monikon ja englannin tapaisen määräisyyden välillä, mutta monet tahot, kuten ISK, väittävät tämän samankaltaisuuden pelkästään näennäiseksi tai pinnalliseksi. Vuosien myötä (pikku hiljaa) kertynyt kokemukseni ei ole kuitenkaan todellisesti kumonnut tätä alkuperäistä käsitystäni suomen t-monikosta; se on vain osoittanut minulle, etteivät kaikki t-monikon tapaukset sovi tähän käsitykseen (esim. _jalat/hampaat/_jne. edellyttävät eri selitystä), mikä ei tarkoita, että suurin osa näitä tapauksia ei siihen sopisi.


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Itse asiassa tapaukset kuten _eräät, jotkut, monet_ jne. -- joissa sana on luonnoltaan (tai ylivoimaisen usein) epämääräinen/indefiniittinen -- ovat vielä ongelmallisia minulle: en vielä tiedä, juuri millainen on niiden suhde muihin t-monikon tapauksiin.



Tässä varmaankin on tarpeen erottaa subjektin ja objektin sija. Subjektin sijana on yleensä nominatiivi, olipa se definiittinen tai indefiniittinen. Poikkeuksen muodostavat niin sanotut eksistentiaalilauseet, joita kutsuisin pikemminkin läsnäololauseiksi (presence clause). Lause, joka alkaa ”Tutkijat ovat havainneet”, viittaa yleensä tarkemmin määräämättömään joukkoon tutkijoita, mutta joskus se voi viitata myös määrättyyn joukkoon.

Siksi sellaiset määritteet kuin ”jotkut” eivät olennaisesti muuta tilannetta. Määrite ”eräät” tarkoittaa periaatteessa sellaista, minkä kirjoittaja tietää mutta lukija ei, joten se on definiittinen yhdeltä kannalta, indefiniittinen toiselta. Käytännössä ei voi tietää, milloin eräs-sanaa käytetään vanhan määritelmän mukaisesti, milloin ei. Mutta tämäkään ei vaikuta subjektin sijaan. Sanomme ”Eräät tutkijat havaitsivat”; olisi kielenvastaista kirjoittaa ”Eräitä tutkijoita havaitsi(vat)”.


----------



## Gavril

Gavril said:


> t-monikko perustuu siis useimmiten samoihin semanttisiin periaatteisiin kuin englannin ja monien muiden kielten määräiset artikkelit.



Pitäisi kuitenkin sanoa, että suomen t-monikko näyttää olevan paremmin verrattavissa romaanisten kielten määräisiin artikkeleihin kuin englannin artikkeliin. Vertaa nimittäin seuraavia tapauksia:

suomi: _Hait ovat vaarallisia._
ranska: _Les requins sont dangereux._
espanja: _Los tiburones son peligrosos._
jne.

Lausekkeet _hait/les requins/los tiburones _eivät viittaa tässä yhteydessä tiettyyn ryhmään haita, vaan haisiin kokonaisuutena: yllä olevat lauseet pätevät haisiin yleisesti, vaikka yksittäisiä poikkeuksia voi olla.

Englannissa tällaista merkitystä ilmaistaan yleensä ilman artikkelia: sanotaan _Sharks are dangerous_ jos puhutaan haista kokonaisuutena. Eräät germaaniset kielet ovat (pienten tutkimusteni perusteella) vähän joustavampia tällaisissa ilmauksissa kuin englanti, mutta tietääkseni ei mikään germaaninen kieli edellytä tai suosi artikkelia tässä, toisin kuin romaaniset kielet.


----------



## fennofiili

Gavril said:


> Pitäisi kuitenkin sanoa, että suomen t-monikko näyttää olevan paremmin verrattavissa romaanisten kielten määräisiin artikkeleihin kuin englannin artikkeliin.



Niin voi sanoa.



> Vertaa nimittäin seuraavia tapauksia:
> 
> suomi: _Hait ovat vaarallisia._
> ranska: _Les requins sont dangereux._
> espanja: _Los tiburones son peligrosos._



Nämä ovat siinäkin mielessä rinnasteisia, että voidaan tarkoittaa haikaloja yleisesti tai sitten jotain aiemmin mainittua haiden joukkoa.



> Lausekkeet _hait/les requins/los tiburones _eivät viittaa tässä yhteydessä tiettyyn ryhmään haita, vaan haisiin kokonaisuutena: yllä olevat lauseet pätevät haisiin yleisesti, vaikka yksittäisiä poikkeuksia voi olla.



Eivät yleensä viittaa, koska lause kuulostaa niin vahvasti yleiseltä varoitukselta. Mutta tämänmuotoinen lause voi viitata myös tiettyyn ryhmään.

Muuten, hai-sanan monikon illatiivi on _haihin_. Diftongin jälkeen monikon illatiivin pääte on aina -_hin_. _Hai _on sikäli erikoinen sana, että useimmat monikkomuodot (_haihin_, _hailla _ym.) ovat identtisiä vastaavien yksikkömuotojen kanssa. Siksi aika usein käytetään tarvittaessa synonyymia _haikala_.


----------



## Gavril

fennofiili said:


> Nämä ovat siinäkin mielessä rinnasteisia, että voidaan tarkoittaa haikaloja yleisesti tai sitten jotain aiemmin mainittua haiden joukkoa.



Aivan, sekä suomen t-monikolla (_hait_) että romaanisten kielten määräisellä monikolla (_les requins_) on tällainen kaksiselitteisyys. Tilanne on päinvastoin englannissa ja muissa germaanisissa kielissä, joissa epämääräinen monikko voi viittaa sekä tiettyyn, edellä tuntemattomaan ryhmään (_I saw sharks in the water_) että tarkotteeseen yleisesti/kokonaisuutena (S_harks are dangerous_), mutta määräinen monikko tarkoittaa yleensä vain tiettyä ryhmää (_I saw the sharks_).

Tämän vuoksi voi olla harhaanjohtavaa käyttää vertailukohteina germaanisia kieliä kuten englantia tai ruotsia kun tutkii suomen t-monikkoa.


----------

